# 100amps to 125amp sub



## Arikculwell (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey guys, i was curious... can i run just 100amps to a 125amp rated subpanel?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Arikculwell said:


> Hey guys, i was curious... can i run just 100amps to a 125amp rated subpanel?



Sure. Oversizing is fine. You could run 30A to 400A panel as long as 
other requirements were met such as the lugs being rated for the
size of the incoming wire. 
P&L


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup! I just ran a 40A to 100A subpanel a few weeks ago for a building at my friend's place.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As the others said, yes you can. Most subpanels come at a minimum of 100A, even a lot of the small ones.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The bus used in a small panel is still stamped out of sheet aluminum -- like its big brothers.

The tangs that are bent upwards to accept push-on breakers have to be the same thickness.

So it's common for the actual busing to be equal in rating to the full sized puppy -- so far as the branch circuit breakers are concerned. ( backfed or regular way )

Consequently, you're good to go, especially with any conventional rack of breakers. 

( 15A to 30A per pole.)


----------

